# vita chem



## chaddfc (Dec 29, 2009)

Just got my vita chem  How long do I soak the tilapia ini it for before I feed him a piece....and its ok to dump the vitachem straight into the water right?


----------



## chaddfc (Dec 29, 2009)

???


----------



## D.D.Denham (Aug 13, 2007)

Soak it for 15 - 20mins., then it is saturated with the vitamins. Are you asking if you can dose directly from bottle to tank, the answer is yes...however, food saturated with VitaChem is by far THE best method to get the vitamins into the fish. As well, if you are feeding pellets - you can soak the pellets in VitaChem prior to feeding. If the fish is not taking pellets directly, slit open a piece of tilapia and stuff the pellets inside. Cut the tilapia into bite-size pieces first though!


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

use this method.. you save more vita chem

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=160076

except instead of microwaving i would just put what your going to feed in the fridge the night before to thaw


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

I take a piece of frozen shrimp or whatever i'm going to feed ,put it in cup add some vitachem,put the cup in a tilted position to allow the vitachem to cover most of the food,leave it there for about an hour and then drop everything in the tank.


----------



## dschoter05 (Oct 14, 2008)

I use a syringe and inject my shrimp and white fish with it.


----------

